# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  QIDI X-MAX / Flexion / Motherboard upgrades?

## usafltg

Hello everyone - I just bought my first 3D Printer, a QIDI X-MAX, which is the largest enclosure version they sell. I like to CAD things out from time to time, and as it so happens... i'm working on repairs of a John Deere lawn machine, and had to print some parts.


I've been using ABS as my primary test bed for hardended parts, but needed some more flexability on materials, and I also noticed that the packaged extruders don't seem to do a GREAT job. They do an 'ok" job.... but everyone said "go with the Flexion extruders." So I ordered a set.... The Single with the HT.


*2 big problems I've run into:*


1) *The Extruder*, despite the research, and the support instructions, doesn't match up at all to the carriage or the bracket. Screw holes are all off, the stock heat synch won't swap, and the supplied heat synch doesn't fit the bracket.


2) *The motherboard* on the QIDI X-MAX went bad after about 2 weeks of ownership. They're sending me a new one, but who knows how long this is going to take or if it's coming from China


3) People have raved stating the *QIDI support* is unmatched! But I imagine that may be for people living in China. Because they seem to work on Hong Kong hours, not US hours, so If I send an e-mail to them, correspondence is usually at around 2am when i'm sleeping, and when I respond back, it's an entire day before I hear back again.... I do hear back, just not thrilled that there's no one local to work with. I also found several reviews saying this machine out does the print quality of the Prusa.... and it's enclosed.... but who knows.




I don't know if anyone has any experience with the X-MAX or X-Pro, but I was thinking of just buying a better motherboard, and swapping it out, and finding someway to mount the Flexion. Has anyone does this? I mean, how complicated is it to put an aftermarket motherboard in without changing anything else? They won't take a return of the product. And I spent a good $1200 on the printer itself.

----------


## fred_dot_u

I might be one of those you've read who suggested that support is good. My reference for the level of support is different from yours, I believe. If I get an answer in a day or two via email, from an operation on the other side of the planet, I consider it superior to an answer that takes three, four, five or seven days to arrive.

It's great that they will swap out your mainboard. It would not be a surprise to learn that another manufacturer attempts to evade similar responsibility.

The modification of the extruder assembly pretty much falls on your head. Attempting an unsupported modification to an established product is often risky. I hadn't seen any reference to the system you've described, which means I can't comment further on that mod.

If you decide to replace the mainboard with a concoction of your own choosing, you're opening a new can of worms.

I've had pretty decent results with my X-max but don't plan to jump into any modifications, other than to swap out to test the high-temp extruder for some first-time nylon prints.

Good luck with your repair.

----------


## usafltg

> I might be one of those you've read who suggested that support is good. My reference for the level of support is different from yours, I believe. If I get an answer in a day or two via email, from an operation on the other side of the planet, I consider it superior to an answer that takes three, four, five or seven days to arrive.
> 
> It's great that they will swap out your mainboard. It would not be a surprise to learn that another manufacturer attempts to evade similar responsibility.
> 
> The modification of the extruder assembly pretty much falls on your head. Attempting an unsupported modification to an established product is often risky. I hadn't seen any reference to the system you've described, which means I can't comment further on that mod.
> 
> If you decide to replace the mainboard with a concoction of your own choosing, you're opening a new can of worms.
> 
> I've had pretty decent results with my X-max but don't plan to jump into any modifications, other than to swap out to test the high-temp extruder for some first-time nylon prints.
> ...


Thanks for the insight. And you are right. They are responsive as long as it's their working hours, and they've been really helpful. Not complaining there, just wish they had more localization is all.

They are in fact sending me a replacement original motherboard, but I've seen specific mention of upgrading the extruder to a Flexion Extruder (which is a high end extruder, and also support some different filaments in addition to the standard ones), with an E3D V6 Hotend (24V). The reason, is that the design of the QIDI hotend is not the greatest, and when you need to get down to finer detail, hotter temperatures for different materials (i.e. Poly, Nylon), the stock just don't exactly cut it, and prone to warping. Additionally, people have mentioned upgrading the motherboard to a Duet2Wifi and a BLTouch auto bed leveling sensor... but that last one is kind of unnecessary unless you update the motherboard I believe.

I don't think you're necessarily making a "concoction" just a better version. The main concern is the extruder which is what started the whole mess. But I'm mystified as to why the motherboard went bad after booting for the third time. Nothing changed.... it just went "poof"

----------

